# Motive: κίνητρο ή μοτίβο;



## metalika

Καλημέρα, παιδιά
Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι η Traduita μεταφράζει το «motive» ως «μοτίβο». Είναι δόκιμος ο όρος γιατί αν είναι έτσι μου λύνει πολλά!

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Τα δύο πρώτα μηνύματα μετακινήθηκαν σε ξεχωριστή θεματική ενότητα από την ενότητα "If I shouldn't rather say"

Το εν λόγω απόσπασμα: "represents to my memory a very old-if i shouldn't perhaps rather say a very young-motive"

Η μετάφραση της Traduita: "Είναι στη μνήμη μου ένα πολύ παλιό μοτίβο· ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω/ ή μάλλον ένα μοτίβο της πρώτης νεότητάς μου/ ένα μοτίβο της πολύ νεαρής μου ηλικίας/ που έχω μέσα μου από τότε που ήμουν πολύ νέος"


----------



## ireney

Χωρίς να ξέρουμε περί τίνος ακριβώς πρόκειται δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι αν αυτή η αρκετά σπάνια "δευτερεύουσα" σημασία του motive στέκει! Είπαμε: Ευρύτερο περιεχόμενο, συμφραζόμενα, context


----------



## metalika

Ως «μοτίβο» στέκει καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα συμφραζόμενα αλλά απέχει πολύ από την έννοια «κίνητρο» και γι' αυτό ρώτησα αν είναι αποδεκτή αυτή η απόδοση.


----------



## shawnee

"Motive" is definitely not the same as "motif," therefore «Κίνητρο» would have to be the most appropriate translation.


----------



## Traduita

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό, motive μπορεί να σημαίνει κίνητρο ή μοτίβο λογοτεχνικό, ζωγραφικό κτλ. Αν και μάλλον είναι συχνότερη η γραφή motif. 

Metallica, το βιβλίο σου δεν το έχω διαβάσει αλλά βρήκα την σχετική παράγραφο στο google γιατί το κείμενο είναι κλασικό. Από το λiγο που διάβασα, ήταν σαφές ότι με το motive αναφέρεται σε μια ιστορία που ο συγγραφέας είχε στο μυαλό του από παλιά: "Ένας νέος άνθρωπος που ξέρει ότι πιθανώς δεν θα ζήσει πολύ γι' αυτό προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο γίνεται πιο έντονα κτλ." . 
Πιθανότατα παρομοιάζει αυτή την ίδεά που τριγυρίζει στη σκέψη του με μουσικό μοτίβο, σαν να είναι μια μελωδία που του έρχεται και του ξανάρχεται κατά καιρούς. 

*Γι' αυτό είμαι 80% σίγουρη ότι μιλάμε για μοτίβο/θέμα κι όχι για κίνητρο. 
Για να είναι κανείς απόλυτα βέβαιος όμως πρέπει να έχει υπόψη του όλο το κείμενο, ώστε να είναι σίγουρος/η σε τι αναφέρεται η λέξη motive. *


----------



## Melenia

To motive χρησιμοποιείται πράγματι σπάνια ως motif αλλά εδώ μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω οτι ταιριάζει. Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να πεις 'ένα μοτίβο από την αρχαιότητα, ή καλύτερα, από τη νεότητά μου' ή κάτι τέτοιο; Πάντως θεωρώ οτι θα υπάρχει και καλύτερη λέξη από το 'μοτίβο' αν το ψάξεις. Αναμνηση, εικόνα, οτιδήποτε.


----------



## shawnee

Το motive ως motif, για πρώτη φορά το ακούγω! 
Μένω περιέργως απάνω σε  πιο λεξικό βασίζετε αυτή η κατανόηση της λέξεως. Αλλιώς θα το εκτιμούσα εάν μας έδινε κανείς ένα παράδειγμα της λεγόμενης σπάνιας χρήσης του motive που συμπεριλαμβάνει την έννοια του motif.  Μήπως αξίζει να συζητηθεί και στο αγγλικό φόρουμ;


----------



## Traduita

Το λεξικό που κοίταξα είναι το New Oxford American Dictionary. Αντιγράφω:
"motive |ˈmōtiv|
noun
1 a reason for doing something, esp. one that is hidden or not obvious : a motive for his murder.
2 (in art, literature, or music) a motif : the entire work grows organically from the opening horn motive.
[...]
Thesaurus	
motive
noun
1 the motive for the attack reason, motivation, motivating force, rationale, grounds, cause, basis, object, purpose, intention; incentive, inducement, incitement, lure, inspiration, stimulus, stimulation, spur.
2 religious motives in art motif, theme, idea, concept, subject, topic, leitmotif."

Αλλά και το λεξικό του WR το δίνει επίσης ως δεύτερη σημασία.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι το κείμενο που συζητάμε είναι λίγο παλιό.


----------



## Vagabond

Και το Merriam-Webster: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/motive


----------



## Melenia

Mine is Oxford universal. Γενικότερα θα πρότινα όποιος ασχολείται με μετάφραση να πάρει ένα καλό λεξικό. Κοστίζει αλλά αξίζει. Επίσης παραθέτω ένα κείμενο πάνω στην έννοια του motive στα British English. 
_First it should be mentioned that in British English the word “motive” is often_
_spelled as “motif”. Sometimes terms like “figure” or “subject” are used as synonyms_
_for it. Moreover there is no unique definition of a motive. The meaning of this word __was changing through the centuries so actually there exist many different definitions. In __general a motive is the smallest part of a composition which makes some musical sense._
_In the second half of the eighteenth century such meaningful units of a composition were __mentioned for the first time in music theory. The first definitions of motives were given __in the first half of the nineteenth century. (Cf. [19, 18].) In H. Riemann’s definition [28] __a motive includes rhythm, melody, harmony, dynamics and tone colo_ur.
(Classification of motives: a mathematical approach​
Harald Fripertinger​​​
November 24, 1999)​


----------



## shawnee

Καλός ανακαλύψατε ότι δεν κατέχω κανένα λεξικό της προκοπής και ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την δευτερεύουσα ερμηνεία του motive. Άραγε ποιας εποχής είναι το πρωτότυπο; Ασχέτως της ιστορικής προέλευσης που συνδέει την έννοια του motive μ’αυτή του mοtif θα έλεγα ότι κάποτε επιλέχτηκε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το motif για να καθιερωθεί η διαφορά μεταξύ «κίνητρο» και «μοτίβο» Εάν κατάλαβα το πρωτότυπο μου φαίνεται ότι αναφέρεται σε κάποιες επανερχόμενες αναμνήσεις όπως θα λέγαμε «ένα παλαιό σκοπό», εκεί βέβαια θα χρησιμοποιούσα το _old refrain_. Έκτος και αν απαιτείται απο την αρχαιότητα του πρωτότυπου, πιστέυω ότι αυτή η διπλή ερμηνεία της λέξεως έχει εκλείψει. Παραδόξος συμφωνώ πλέον με την επιλογή της λέξης «μοτίβο» στη συγκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------

